# [CLOSED!] Katt is crafting: flower stand



## Candy83 (May 19, 2020)

On my island *Óhana*, the Uchi cat *Katt* is crafting: *flower stand*.

If you are interested, please let me know in the comments. 

I will send you a PM for the Dodo Code.

When you arrive, please wait at the Airport. I will greet you. And then I will take you to, and bring you back from, Katt.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (May 19, 2020)

May I please visit?


----------



## Candy83 (May 19, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> May I please visit?



I just sent you a PM of the Dodo Code.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 19, 2020)

Would love to come!


----------



## Candy83 (May 19, 2020)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Would love to come!



I just sent you a PM of the Dodo Code.


----------



## LuvDolphin (May 19, 2020)

I would love to visit


----------



## Nefarious (May 19, 2020)

Would like to visit if it's no trouble!


----------



## Candy83 (May 19, 2020)

I also sent Dodo Codes to Post Nos. 6 and 7.


----------



## GDarling (May 19, 2020)

Id love to come if youe still accepting!


----------



## Candy83 (May 19, 2020)

I have up to four coming.


GDarling said:


> Id love to come if youe still accepting!



I have three, possibly a fourth, coming. 

Third is arriving now.

I will sent you the PM just afterward.

Please be patient.


----------



## lackless (May 19, 2020)

I’d love to come by if you’re still hosting!


----------



## Candy83 (May 19, 2020)

I will send you a PM of the Dodo Code along with Post #09


----------



## Lildunkaroo26 (May 19, 2020)

If you are still hosting I would love to come!


----------



## Christopia (May 19, 2020)

I’d love to visit and see your island! Thanks!


----------



## aloherna (May 19, 2020)

I would love to come too  if you’re still allowing people over. Thank you


----------



## Candy83 (May 19, 2020)

PMs for Dodo Codes coming up shortly for Post #s 09, 11, 13, 14, and 15.


----------



## metswee (May 19, 2020)

Hi! if its possible Id love to come by :- )


----------



## Yukikuro (May 19, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## allainah (May 19, 2020)

could i visit as well ;-;?


----------



## Candy83 (May 19, 2020)

Through Post No. 15, I have up to five people. After that point has been reached, that they did get the DIY, I can go next to those after Post No. 15.


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 19, 2020)

I would love to visit :3


----------



## dino (May 19, 2020)

if you're still open, i'd love to visit, please!


----------



## Candy83 (May 19, 2020)

Five forum posters, between Nos. 17 and 22, have just had PM sent to them of the Dodo Codes.

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020

*UPDATE @ 01:10 a.m. ET: Last call for asking to visit is at 01:15 a.m. ET!*


----------



## Saturniidae (May 19, 2020)

may i come over if not too late


----------



## Candy83 (May 19, 2020)

Saturniidae said:


> may i come over if not too late



I just sent you the PM for the Dodo Code.

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020

*LAST PERSON TAKEN: Post #24.*


----------



## Kam! (May 19, 2020)

Hi! Can i still come?
Pls


----------

